# Stereo Wiring Diagram '91 Stanza GXE



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a 1991 Stanza GXE, and it came sans radio. I bought a basic CD player, and it would be nice if I had a color-coding diagram for the wiring. I could probably figure it out (ACC, Batt, and Gnd might be easy, and I could use a battery to match the speaker leads), but it would be a lot easier with a diagram.

Is this something someone has, or do you think a dealership would volunteer this info?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you explain your situation most dealers will make a copy of the audio wiring page in the service manual for you or you can at least write down the color codes.

Troy


----------



## aznhavok (Jan 28, 2005)

*hope this helps*

Constant 12V+ Red/Black 
Switched 12V+ Blue 
Ground n/a 
Illumination Red/Yellow 
Dimmer n/a 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 6 1/2" Doors 
Left Front (+) Blue/White 
Left Front (-) Blue/Yellow 
Right Front (+) Brown 
Right Front (-) Brown/White 
Rear Speakers 6 1/2" Rear Deck 
Left Rear (+) Red 
Left Rear (-) Green 
Right Rear (+) Blue 
Right Rear (-) Pink


----------



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

aznhavok said:


> Constant 12V+ Red/Black
> Switched 12V+ Blue
> Ground n/a
> Illumination Red/Yellow
> ...



Sweet! Thanks in advance!


----------



## aznhavok (Jan 28, 2005)

np just pm me if u need more asisstance

good luck


----------



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

aznhavok said:


> Constant 12V+ Red/Black
> Switched 12V+ Blue
> Ground n/a
> Illumination Red/Yellow
> ...


OK, I finally got around to installing my new receiver. The ONLY problem I had trying to use your color scheme was the 12V+ Constant (Red/Black).

When measured, there was no voltage on this line (with or without the ACC in the "On" position). I found 12V+ Constant on the Red/White line instead. From what I could see, it looked like I was testing the factory cables (as far back in the dash as I cared to follow), but they could've been replaced or tampered with at some point causing the discrepancy.

Of course I didn't test the voltages first ( :loser: ), so when I hooked it all up using your scheme, I got hardly any display brightness on my unit, and when I tried to load a CD, the unit tanked. Odds are the unit was trying to draw power from the ACC line (which wasn't providing near enough current for the unit), and when the CD motor tried to run it just came to a screeching halt.

But, other than the 12V+ line, everything else worked great!

Thanks again


----------

